# Gordon County lease looking for prospective members for 2018-2019



## QUADSAC (Jan 25, 2018)

1279 acres located between Ranger & Oakman Ga. 25 members. Deer, turkey, bear, hogs & plenty of small game. Clearcuts, hardwoods, & pines. Great place to camp, ride ATV's, or just hang out or camp. 100 yard shooting range. Dues are currently $600/year. 2 bucks (State Regulations)/2 doe limit for 2018-2019. This is typical NW GA terrain, it is not like hunting South GA. Serious inquiries only!


----------



## JSWOOD (Jan 25, 2018)

When do you need the dues and how many members?


----------



## Kearndog (Jan 25, 2018)

pm sent


----------



## tellico (Jan 25, 2018)

How many deer were killed on this property last year ?


----------



## flatout (Jan 25, 2018)

pm sent


----------



## jaydawg (Jan 25, 2018)

Very interested. I work in Calhoun. How many members? Trophy regs?  Food plots?  Permanent stands?  Family allowed? Any maps?...again very interested


----------



## Flintridge (Jan 25, 2018)

Pm sent


----------



## Mace (Jan 26, 2018)

Interested in learning more about the land and available spots. Been hunting on a lease near Carrollton and looking for a change.

Thanks


----------



## jaydawg (Jan 26, 2018)

never received the pm


----------



## Jimmymorgan (Jan 26, 2018)

Pm sent. Thank you


----------



## T-BONER (Jan 27, 2018)

Power water sewer???


----------



## Jerseyshaun (Jan 27, 2018)

Can u please call me with info?  Very interested.    6788998931.  Thank u


----------



## mm708 (Jan 27, 2018)

very interested in your club if you still need members you can message me your information


----------



## flatout (Jan 28, 2018)

*verrry interseted*

sent a pm.. very interested in this lease. Please contact me!!!


----------



## KMitchum (Jan 31, 2018)

*Local Hunter*

I live in Calhoun and would like to find a club closer to home.  I'm extremely interested in this membership.  Please PM information.


----------



## QUADSAC (Jan 31, 2018)

I currently have a waiting list with about 14 people ahead of you. I can add you if you like & will contact you if I have a spot, sorry.


----------



## KMitchum (Jan 31, 2018)

Please add me to the waiting list


----------

